# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  My first Sport

## Abbie

Can you remember the that first sport you took up. I was just thinking about it and how when we are younger our parents can help us get involved in sports and things change over the years.
My first sport was swimming and I loved it, but now all I do is dance.

----------


## Katy

Football, i was the only girl on the school team, that and running, i started them at the same time. Now i still kick a ball about and love football but sailing is my main sport now.

----------


## Siobhan

My first sport was Camogie (it is the girls version of men's Hurling, Irish sport) then my mum sent me to Irish dancing

----------


## Jojo

My first (and only!) sport was athletics.  Ran 1500m for the school and the County (oh and cross country too).  Then discovered, cigarettes, alcohol and boys and it all went to pot!!!  :Rotfl:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cornishbabe

I played netball at primary school then got  chucked off the team because i couldt throw or catch. :lol so then started competitive canoeing then went back to netball and back to canoeing again.

----------


## Katy

> My first sport was Camogie (it is the girls version of men's Hurling, Irish sport) then my mum sent me to Irish dancing


I rememebr playing that all summer with my cousin after she started to play, i love the sport. I also danced as well. Ended up in A and E to often so mum said i should stop.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Football, been playing since i was little use to be out on the grass with all the lads playing everynight since i started school. 
Still play today, Hockey, Squash and Running, came in through High School years but then went, Football stayed as well as Cycling.

----------


## Abi

Athletics, for me! I used to do loads of running with my school, and as i'm tall, Long Jump as well. I won Sports Day 4 years on the row with my Long Jumping!  :Rotfl:  I did about 400-500m running normally, which isn't too bad length-wise.

----------

